
Huawei Mate 30 Blocked from Using Google Apps - oikos
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/29/huawei-mate-30-phone-blocked-from-using-google-apps
======
simonblack
Not a good move by the US.

So Huawei loses a market of 350 million. That's not OK, because Google will
lose a market of 1.4 billion in retaliation.

"It may not happen overnight, but it will happen."

